
Ask HN: How do you get that dream job you want? - tbirrell
I&#x27;m in a position where I decided that I want to work for a certain company. The whole &quot;dream job&quot; thing. The thing is, they don&#x27;t have any position open that I can fill at the moment, and though they solicit queries from people who &quot;may not see a position right for you&quot;, they have not responded to me. Either generally or when I email individuals (&quot;hey we live in the same city and I want to work for your company, can I pick your brain?&quot;).<p>Unfortunately, google doesn&#x27;t really give good advice on how to track down a company and convince them to give you a job. And so I turn to HN. Have any of you pursued a specific company and succeeded in getting the job you wanted? What tips do you have? To avoid survivorship bias, what techniques have you found to not work?
======
muzuq
Actions speak louder than words. Don't just say you passionately want to work
at <company>. Show them you passionately want to work at <company>. Be visible
in their periphery at all times. Make them think reaching out to you was their
idea, and they will be much more likely to do so.

~~~
tbirrell
How do you do this? The thing that pops to mind is getting involved on github,
but what if the company does not have any OSS?

~~~
muzuq
The how is the hard part, and is going to vary by industry/location/etc. I
guess I would start by looking where your target company is active.

Do they do any live conventions? Be there. Do they have heavy internet
presence on any forums or otherwise (outside of their own site?)? Be there. If
there own site has user forums, be a contributing member. Old fashioned
networking works well too. Look up who works there on LinkedIn or whatever,
start making friends. Be a contributing member of their community.

Perhaps writing a few LinkedIn articles within their area of expertise? If you
are aware of any technical/whatever problems they are facing, present a
solution. Im just spitballing here.

